
Merkel: Search/Social engine algos must be made public - alva
https://www.thelocal.de/20161026/merkel-demands-transparency-from-internet-giants
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12805892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12805892).

